# Mirena IUD - medicare will reimburse



## Jamiemrph485 (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if medicare will reimburse these if not is a ABN required???


----------



## Leandra (Oct 13, 2011)

Our experience with Traditional Medicare is that they do not pay for the Mirena IUD - we do not have the pt sign an ABN as the IUD is considered statutorily excluded and does not require the ABN.


----------

